# Valencia...now I'm starting to really like Spain...something comprable?



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Ok, some of you may or may not know we first went to Bembibre...near Ponferrada....to quiet...visited San Sebastain, Madrid twice but now are checking out Valencia...

But if we like this...what is south of us that is comprable...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

folklore said:


> Ok, some of you may or may not know we first went to Bembibre...near Ponferrada....to quiet...visited San Sebastain, Madrid twice but now are checking out Valencia...
> 
> But if we like this...what is south of us that is comprable...


I can't remember if you've visited Spain before. Nor can I remember if you really want to live here or just bum around for a few months, but IMHO you can't make your mind up about a place after a few days, weeks or even months visit. 
Places deserve time being spent on them.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Valencia is also a city, Aa province and a region - it is large and diverse, so it really depends on which you mean.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't remember if you've visited Spain before. Nor can I remember if you really want to live here or just bum around for a few months, but IMHO you can't make your mind up about a place after a few days, weeks or even months visit.
> Places deserve time being spent on them.


I answered your questioning of our being in Spain in another thread. I think however that I've always been very upfront...yes we were more excited prior to our 'first' visit visit to Spain but because of location I became somewhat disenchanted with the prospect of living here six months out of the year. 

But we are doing a fair amount of travel and checking out different area's of spain...

san sebastian, 8 day, madrid 10 days, bembibre 30 days, valencia 10 days...next seville...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Valencia is also a city, Aa province and a region - it is large and diverse, so it really depends on which you mean.


My bad, just a newbie...we are in Valencia the city...I like it a lot and was looking for suggestions of similar cities...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

folklore said:


> My bad, just a newbie...we are in Valencia the city...I like it a lot and was looking for suggestions of similar cities...


So if you like Valencia as much as you say you do why bother searching for somewhere else ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Folklore, it seems to me like you are treating Spain like some sort of menu, trying to find something that suits you! That's fine when you are choosing somewhere to go holiday, but you can't get a feel for what it's like to live in a place in just a few weeks. 

All Spanish cities are different and exciting. Some have beautiful architecture, wonderful scenery, masses of history; others keep their treasures better hidden. When it comes down to it, it's the people that make a place what it is, not the scenery.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

we have settled for Valencia...it is a menu...the world is a menu...we are not choosing a pemanent place to live....life is to short...but for this short life...Valencia is it...the people here are what we were looking for...very nice...

thank you,

the folklores


----------

